# Marrying the Sin ... How Far Does it Go? (Spin-off)



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

Growing up I remember hearing the saying,  "He (or She) sold their soul to the devil.  

One of the scriptures that relates to this is,

_
"What does it profit a man to gain the world and lose his (her) soul?"_

While we can relate this to business, government, political sell-outs, there is another which is gay marriage.  

There is no way that two people of the same sex can marry one another, therefore what they are marrying is the sin.  They are coming into covenant with a sin and basically instead of a covenant with God, it is a covenant with darkness and veiled deception.  

No matter what laws are instituted by the government, when the laws come against the laws of God and His Natural Order, it creates an offset in the natural course of life, a derailment, a backlash that nature its self reacts to when something of it's true nature is out of order.

GMO's are not limited to agriculture and Monsanto...   gay marriage is a GMO, genetically modified organism...unnatural. 

Even non-Christians know this and they know it well.  

However, what are the consequences of this covenant?  How does it affect the current generation and those to come?   What happens to the children?  For there is no escape from the spiritual foundation of any aspect of life.  Be it of God or darkness, there is always a spiritual element for what we do.

God's Word shares that the 'sins of the fathers will visit the children even to the 3rd and 4th generation.    This is known as generational curses.   There are familiar spirits (spirits of darkness who roam the earth seeking whom they may devour).    If one has formed a marriage/covenant with darkness, they have made ring bearers, bridesmaids and groomsmen of these dark spirits to walk the aisles in their lives visiting the seeds they have produced via adoption, or natural conceptions.   

Some will boast that gays do not conceive so they do not have to worry about generational curses...

Not so   

In a gay 'marriage' you have two people coming into agreement together, agreeing to marry the sin and there' it shall be established.   It is not truly realized by them and those who support them just how serious this is and is not for their good, let alone the children involved; be it theirs or other children of this generation.  

When one marries a sin, there is no win...for they have cursed themselves, save for the Blood of Jesus to redeem them.

None of this is shared in discourse, the truth is what it is.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie....great topic and I will be back later on today to share my thoughts


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie....great topic and I will be back later on today to share my thoughts



Thanks PinkPebbles, I look forward to your message.  I know it will be encouraging while at the same time a much needed awareness.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

Joshua said:

_"Choose you this day, whom you will serve; as for me and 'My House', we will serve the Lord"..._ (Joshua 24:15)

Joshua dedicated his life and the life of his family (his household) unto the Lord,  He was preserving His prosterity, his legacy, the future of his 'seed', his children and his children's children...his lineage.  

Joshua, 'struck down' a generational curse upon his family.


----------



## baddison (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie - Great topic.  Biblical truth is biblical truth.

Reminds me of a wonderful article recently authored by Dennis Rainey:
http://www.familylife.com/articles/...ssues/why-we-oppose-gay-marriage#.Udmj86tDvyM

We need a CLEAR UNDERSTANDING of GOD'S PURPOSE FOR MARRIAGE!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

baddison said:


> Shimmie - Great topic.  Biblical truth is biblical truth.
> 
> Reminds me of a wonderful article recently authored by Dennis Rainey:
> http://www.familylife.com/articles/...ssues/why-we-oppose-gay-marriage#.Udmj86tDvyM
> ...



baddison, thank you so much for sharing this.   The Rainey's have a powerful Marriage/Family Ministry.      He and his wife, Barbara are a true testament to Marriage.


----------



## momi (Jul 7, 2013)

_GMO's are not limited to agriculture and Monsanto...  gay marriage is a GMO, genetically modified organism...unnatural. _

Speechless at the truth in this comparison.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

momi said:


> _GMO's are not limited to agriculture and Monsanto...  gay marriage is a GMO, genetically modified organism...unnatural. _
> 
> Speechless at the truth in this comparison.



momi...  .. it off-sets the balance of humanity.  

A bit of irony:  President Obama co-signed both of them, Monsanto and gay marriage.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm speechless! I am not at my computer to fully put my thoughts in this thread but I know I need to go somewhere and pray. This rocked me! Love you ladies in Christ


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for listening Shimmie

Although many things have changed in LHCF, I always keep coming back for my spiritual food because of this Forum!. I know for a fact had it not been for the Christian forum, I probably would have strayed....


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> _"Choose you this day, whom you will serve; as for me and 'My House', we will serve the Lord"..._ (Joshua 24:15)
> 
> ...


 
This motivates and reminds me the importance of serving the Lord..


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

Successfulmiss said:


> I'm speechless! I am not at my computer to fully put my thoughts in this thread but I know I need to go somewhere and pray. This rocked me! Love you ladies in Christ





sweetvi said:


> Thank you for listening Shimmie
> 
> Although many things have changed in LHCF, I always keep coming back for my spiritual food because of this Forum!. I know for a fact had it not been for the Christian forum, I probably would have strayed....



I almost didn't post this ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> This motivates and reminds me the importance of serving the Lord..



On my former husband's side of the family, there's adultery, drug/alcohol abuse, several diseases, pre-mature death cycles.     

God broke this cycle off of our children when I surrendered my life to Him and dedicated my children to Him.   The devil fought me high and wide with family discord ( I was too 'religious', etc., etc., etc.).    I couldn't go back to where God brought me from.   I had no desire to.   

God gave me Psalm 89...His promise to protect my children and my children's children.   God kept His promises, all of them.  

When we give our lives to Jesus, satan is coming to stop this Covenant with God from surviving.   He is going to use family, friends, work, finances, all things in life that 'we' depend upon and have ground close to / fond of.   

his attacks are not productive unless he uses those we love or the things we 'need' to come against us.  he'll place 'counterfeits' in your path, which are seducing tactics which are intended to lead you into a 'courtship' with darkness. 

However, God stood me firm.   I didn't want blood diamonds from satan.  

It didn't matter how much I was ridiculed, laughed at, taunted, criticized; that I was called self-righteous... God stood me firm and one of His guards for me was... _"As for me and my 'House' ".   _

No regrets.      No regrets whatsoever.  

'We' who love the Lord and serve him, do not accept satan's courtship, we do not desire his blood diamonds.     We are the Church, the Bride Jesus speaks of whom He is grooming and coming for and we shall all be ready.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 7, 2013)

I believe when we look at this issue spiritually first then we will see how it has manifested in the natural. In the beginning, God created male and female; blessed them and said “Be fruitful and multiply; fill the earth and subdue it; and have dominion over the earth.”  This right here is God’s plan for mankind; and one of the reasons He created mankind for this earthly realm. 

Well, we know that anything good God creates the adversary Satan comes to to kill, steal, and destroy it. I’m quite sure the enemy pondered on how to put a halt to God’s creation; how he can stop mankind for being privileged to dominate the earth under the authority of God. 

We see the first attack in Genesis with Adam and Eve – spiritual death by way of deception.

Furthermore, I believe the enemy has attacked procreation. How can mankind continue to be fruitful and multiply without both a male and female attraction!?! How can mankind have dominion over the earth while operating in sin!?! We can’t and the enemy knows it. As a result, the enemy releases demonic spirits to attack God’s purpose for mankind. One of the spirits that the enemy released to attack mankind with is homosexuality.    

What most deceived people failed to realized is that God created each of us with a unique purpose; and placed us in this earthly realm on an assignment to fulfill His greater purpose. So when we negate our assignment we are no longer operating to fulfill God’s greater purpose, but rather working to fulfill Satan’s purpose; and that is to destroy God’s creation and plans for mankind. 

With that said, it’s dangerous to be in covenant with sin and the adversary. Shimmie you mentioned once before that sin never wins. And that is the truth! The bible shows us clearly the consequences of sin.

So many people have a careless attitude but you better care because the body and soul dies, but our spirit lives forever. God gave is a body and soul to function in this earthly realm, but we also have a spirit within for the spiritual realm which is unseen.

I’ve said enough for now but I’ll be back!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> I believe when we look at this issue spiritually first then we will see how it has manifested in the natural. In the beginning, God created male and female; blessed them and said “Be fruitful and multiply; fill the earth and subdue it; and have dominion over the earth.”  This right here is God’s plan for mankind; and one of the reasons He created mankind for this earthly realm.
> 
> 
> *Well, we know that anything good God creates the adversary Satan comes to to kill, steal, and destroy it. I’m quite sure the enemy pondered on how to put a halt to God’s creation; how he can stop mankind for being privileged to dominate the earth under the authority of God.*
> ...




PinkPebbles, this is a rich word.  Thank you and please come back with more, soon.   :Rose:

At the bolded above in dark red, regarding procreation:   

gays think that it's acceptable to conceive via In vitro methods.  Somehow, because of their reasoning, this method is dehumanizing procreation. 

I can understand a husband and wife who have tried to conceive and have failed, their reasoning is not the same.      But it's bizarre for the reasons gays have for doing so.


----------



## Divine. (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> On my former husband's side of the family, there's adultery, drug/alcohol abuse, several diseases, pre-mature death cycles.
> 
> God broke this cycle off of our children when I surrendered my life to Him and dedicated my children to Him.   The devil fought me high and wide with family discord ( I was too 'religious', etc., etc., etc.).    I couldn't go back to where God brought me from.   I had no desire to.
> 
> ...



Shimmie My pastor was just preaching about this today. He mentioned how Satan doesn't want our job, our money, our family: he's after our souls! If he can use these things to get to your soul then he will do so. He wants our souls to be in covenant with him, not God. Ain't it the truth!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles, this is a rich word. Thank you and please come back with more, soon. :Rose:
> 
> At the bolded above in dark red, regarding procreation:
> 
> ...


 
The gay reasoning is ungodly because the enemy’s plan is to raise a godless generation. It is Satan’s agenda to have innocent children raised by homosexual couples in hopes that these children will never be introduced to God or the divine order that God intended for male and female. 

The danger of being in covenant with sin is that you risk being subject to a reprobate mind. Eventually your wickedness will destroy you because now the wrath of God will be upon you.

The enemy always deceives people to do his dirty work and once his mission is accomplished he sets you up to be destroyed. Right now the gays think it’s quite normal to adopt children or have surrogates but they are being used by the enemy. And once the enemy is done with them it’s his nature to set them up for destruction.

Sodom and Gomorrah is a prime example. People in that place had no barriers, no boundaries, or godly standards. They did what was right in their own eyes and became out of control. Eventually the wrath of God came upon them.

Again, sin never wins .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 7, 2013)

Divine. said:


> @Shimmie My pastor was just preaching about this today. He mentioned how Satan doesn't want our job, our money, our family: he's after our souls! *If he can use these things to get to your soul then he will do so.* He wants our souls to be in covenant with him, not God. Ain't it the truth!


 
at the bolded is so true which is why I have to check myself often. I started to get into the habit of surrendering my desires unto the Lord and trusting if it's God's Will then it will happen.

Many of us are _led astray by our own lust and desires_. 

In my devotional bible the author suggested that we ask ourselves this question as often as possible - *'What kinds of sins have I committed in order to find happiness?'*


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 7, 2013)

Shimmie I sometimes wonder what it felt like back 40+ years ago during the female liberation, sex drugs rock n roll, drug infested 60's & 70's era. People most likely thought it was the end times back then. Those dark times also brought revival and repentance.

I am scared for our youth, but I also remember that God is in control. The homosexual community wants to be heard and no longer want to be silenced. If the church wasn't so divided this never would have happened. Many people have not taught their kids how to pray, go to church, respect the commandments, keep our religious customs, etc. We have one foot in the world and one in the spirit. Being double minded doesn't help anyone. There were so many scandals of priests molesting kids and people use this to tell us we have no right to condemn. 

There are many hurting people out there that need to hear the gospel. I don't have the answer but I have to remember that God is in control and He is good. I have to remember that He created the universe and all this stuff is no surprise to Him. 

I have gay family members and I love them very much. I don't know how to tell them to please turn from the desires of the flesh. I just pray for them. I remember a time when I thought gay marriage, abortion, women's "rights", and other sins was great and nobody's business. I was double minded. If I could be saved (and God knows I have so much to learn) then I'm sure others can too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> *The gay reasoning is ungodly because the enemy’s plan is to raise a godless generation. It is Satan’s agenda to have innocent children raised by homosexual couples in hopes that these children will never be introduced to God or the divine order that God intended for male and female.*
> 
> The danger of being in covenant with sin is that you risk being subject to a reprobate mind. Eventually your wickedness will destroy you because now the wrath of God will be upon you.
> 
> ...



satan never got over being kicked from Heaven.   Jesus said, he saw satan fall as lightening; that had to have been a powerful beat down he got from the Arch Angel "Michael".    

satan was the original _"pride cometh before a fall"...._.   satan rose up in pride against God, which proceeded to satan's fall 'from Heaven'. 

In satan's resentment, he's been out to get back at God by deceiving God's most cherished creation...humanity.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

Divine. said:


> Shimmie My pastor was just preaching about this today. He mentioned how Satan doesn't want our job, our money, our family: he's after our souls! If he can use these things to get to your soul then he will do so. He wants our souls to be in covenant with him, not God. Ain't it the truth!



divine, 'ain't is the truth is right.'   

Jesus said to Peter, 

_And the Lord said, Simon, Simon, behold, Satan hath desired to have you, that he may sift you as wheat:

*But I have prayed for thee*, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren._  Luke 22:31-32

But Jesus said, *"I have prayed for you..."*  that your faith, fail not and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren...

No matter what satan throws at 'us', Jesus has already prayed for us beforehand, that our faith will not fail and when we are 'converted', we are then to strengthen one another.    

"Iron sharpens Iron"


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Shimmie I sometimes wonder what it felt like back 40+ years ago during the female liberation, sex drugs rock n roll, drug infested 60's & 70's era. People most likely thought it was the end times back then. Those dark times also brought revival and repentance.
> 
> I am scared for our youth, but I also remember that God is in control. The homosexual community wants to be heard and no longer want to be silenced. If the church wasn't so divided this never would have happened. Many people have not taught their kids how to pray, go to church, respect the commandments, keep our religious customs, etc. We have one foot in the world and one in the spirit. Being double minded doesn't help anyone. There were so many scandals of priests molesting kids and people use this to tell us we have no right to condemn.
> 
> ...



BostonMaria, you are definitely on the right track.   Prayer... it never fails.  

"Holy Spirit", how do I 'fix' this?   How do I pray for them?  What should I tell them?  

God loves to be invited into our needs, requesting His wisdom, His guidance and His intervention.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2013)

Shimmie...this really is very deep stuff...broken down this way! wow... Letting it soak it..I tend to believe, however, Sodom & Gomorrah was more about lawlessness (any and all sins go; corrupted flesh despising all authority) than just homosexuality alone.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jul 8, 2013)

AMEN!! Shimmie! its true anyway.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 8, 2013)

So much I could say here. This issue is one that weighs on my heart in the heaviest of ways. Ever since I was young (I'm no spring chicken anymore) this issue has grieved me terribly. I remember praying to protect my unborn children from homosexuality (among many, many other things). Satan is definitely using homosexuality to deceive the body of Christ, and to prevent others from coming to Christ. It begins in ways that appear subtle (comedy shows like Will and Grace, and that show Ellen Degeneres was on years ago, The New Normal, etc.), reality shows with homosexual individuals. All of this is to make people believe that homosexuality is normal and that people who practice the lifestyle "are just like everyone else".  Next, it was the name calling and labeling of those who choose to observe God's truths rather than Satan's lies, and the ridiculous parallels people have tried to draw between the homosexual agenda and the civil rights movement. This was meant to shame Christians into publicly accepting the homosexual agenda. This worked in many cases unfortunately, although as someone mentioned earlier none of this would have gotten so far if the church was not divided. 

Praise God that He has all power. He will have the victory and everyone will answer for their involvement in this deception.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 8, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie...this really is very deep stuff...broken down this way! wow... Letting it soak it..I tend to believe, however, Sodom & Gomorrah was more about lawlessness (any and all sins go; corrupted flesh despising all authority) than just homosexuality alone.



I agree Laela...  It is indeed lawlessness which is what gay marriage is, a lawless institution of rebellion against the Love of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 8, 2013)

Choclatcotton said:


> AMEN!! Shimmie! its true anyway.



Amen, Choclacotton... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> So much I could say here. This issue is one that weighs on my heart in the heaviest of ways. Ever since I was young (I'm no spring chicken anymore) this issue has grieved me terribly.
> 
> I remember praying to protect my unborn children from homosexuality (among many, many other things). Satan is definitely using homosexuality to deceive the body of Christ, and to prevent others from coming to Christ. It begins in ways that appear subtle (comedy shows like Will and Grace, and that show Ellen Degeneres was on years ago, The New Normal, etc.), reality shows with homosexual individuals. All of this is to make people believe that homosexuality is normal and that people who practice the lifestyle "are just like everyone else".
> 
> ...



Blackpearl1993, your post is exactly what the enemy has construed.   

I remember the show, 'Queer Eye for the Straight Guy', a reality show where gay men who were skilled in men's dress designs, cooking skills, grooming, etc., would assist an unkempt  'straight' guy and bring him from a geek to a refined, attractive male image.    

I have to give these men their props as they knew their skills in improving a man's exterior image.    And the straight men formed a 'bond' with them and it was the goal and objective of this entire strategy to endear the gay lifestyle, to remove the stigma and the sting of what is sin.    

There is only one truth about this strategy which is that gays are not 'bad' people, they truly are not.   However, it is the poison of their beliefs and their lifestyle that is the damage and the agenda that they have to normalize their lifestyle.  

When you mentioned above regarding the negative names and attacks upon those of us who stand against this lifestyle and the dangers of it upon the children and society, that too, was the objective which is to cast a dark, negative and downgrading image of those who stand for righteousness and yet still love them as God does.   'We' do not hate gays, yet because we disagree and do not support gay marriage and the gay lifestyle, we have been falsely attacked and accused of such.     

Here's a beautiful scripture that their vicious attacks upon 'us' reminds me of; I love this Word of God as it truly speaks our heart:  

_For my love they have hated me: but I give myself unto prayer._ Psalm 109:4

Black Pearl... I LOVE this scripture!  It speaks VOLUMES to my heart.   

Praise God!    This scripture just melts into my heart.   

For my love, they have hated me, but I give myself unto prayer.   Praise God!

Jesus said, "Pray for those who wrongfully accuse you, pray for those who hate you.... '

And see this is the most powerful weapon that we possess...Prayer.   And we pray in many zones and levels and heights, God leads us into prayers that take over this in so many areas and far more territory than they will ever gain in this agenda they have comprised for sin can only go but so far, before it ends.   

And BlackPearl, this ties in as to how you ended your post...

_Praise God that He has all power. He will have the victory_

For 'Our' love, they hated us, but we gave ourselves unto prayer.... "


Glory, Glory, Glory unto God... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

God bless you, Black Pearl... God bless you.   It was your post that brought the scripture to the surface...  Psalm 109...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

So many of us have gay friends and family members, people that we love, truly, truly love.  God needs us to pray for their deliverance and yet still speak the truth to and about those who are working to keep them in bondage to this sexual sin.     

We will not sit by and allow them to 'marry' this sin nor any other sin.   

We will not allow them to be courted by this sin.  There will be no betrothal binding them in covenant to the prince of darkness.   

We will not allow the innocent lives and minds and souls of children to be 'abducted' by this agenda.

We will not allow the spirits of darkness to possess their souls. 

We will not allow compromise in the Church to further weaken the structure for Jesus still remains, our 'Chief Cornerstone' and will not fall under the pressure to concede.  

It is the effectual, ferverant unending prayers of the righteous which shall availeth much.

For what shall we say to this things...

If God be for us, who can be against us?  With God on our side, how can we be denied?   For we have been made....   more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ our Lord.  

Our prayer, Father God, please set the captives free.  For whom the Son (Jesus Christ) hath set free is free indeed.      In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 9, 2013)

Laela said:


> @Shimmie...this really is very deep stuff...broken down this way! wow... Letting it soak it..I tend to believe, however, Sodom & Gomorrah was more about lawlessness (any and all sins go; corrupted flesh despising all authority) than just homosexuality alone.


 
you are right in your belief, Ezekiel lists the reasons, Sodom and Gomorrah was no the only town that was wicked in that way, remember Gibeah the incident of the Levite and his concubine.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 9, 2013)

I was listening to a sermon by Derek prince, and I love you ladies for introducing him to me. He was preaching on casting down strongholds and he brought up something that made me think of this thread. He basically said that if two people come together and are harmonized spiritually ( via the holyspirit), then God will deliver whatever they pray for.

Now this was profound to me and parallels with the Ministry of Marriage. The enemy knows how effective we are because imagine two people who are joined by God , man and woman, how much their prayer will effect the spiritual realm ( breaking strongholds, stopping the enemy's plan, casting out demons,etc) using prayer.

"Truly I tell you, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven." Matthew 18:8

With homosexuality, according to Shimmie, we are marrying the SIN, so therefore how can you be effective in the spiritual realm because you have no power ! In addition, not only is this agenda attacking couples but also little children according to PinkPebbles. They will start to be brainwashed since birth and will be hidden from the truth of marriage...

The enemy is crafty indeed.....

I attached the sermon for those who are interested which is long by the way. The one that stood out to me were the last 15 minutes if you would like to hear it.

Derek Prince  Casting Down Strongholds
http://youtu.be/-Q2XsucBAlA


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> you are right in your belief, Ezekiel lists the reasons, Sodom and Gomorrah was no the only town that was wicked in that way, remember Gibeah the incident of the Levite and his concubine.



Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67....  

Your post has sent me back to read Judges 19... 

It's a good read, Healthy Hair.     This stood out to me:   

_The tribe of Gibeah had some fierce soldiers...especially the select 700 who were left-handed  and every one could sling a stone at a hair's breadth and not miss...._


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I was listening to a sermon by Derek prince, and I love you ladies for introducing him to me. He was preaching on casting down strongholds and he brought up something that made me think of this thread. He basically said that if two people come together and are harmonized spiritually ( via the holyspirit), then God will deliver whatever they pray for.
> 
> Now this was profound to me and parallels with the Ministry of Marriage. The enemy knows how effective we are because imagine two people who are joined by God , man and woman, how much their prayer will effect the spiritual realm ( breaking strongholds, stopping the enemy's plan, casting out demons,etc) using prayer.
> 
> ...



sweetvi, thank you.  You have planted a garden of blessings with this message.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 9, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Derek Prince Casting Down Strongholds
> http://youtu.be/-Q2XsucBAlA


 
@Shimmie and @sweetvi I'm watching the video but I had to pause it. Derek Prince made a comment that I need help understanding. He said different racial groups have satanic powers over them. For example, the spirit of slavery is over Black Americans. *Many black churches are extremely legalistic, hardly any of them know the real meaning of God's grace because they never been set free from the spirit of slavery*. 

Huh!?! Do you agree with this? I'd like to know what are some things that go on in the black church to be considered legalistic?


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Good question but I don't know the answer to that? off to google lol

p.s. I grew up Catholic before changing...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Shimmie and @sweetvi I'm watching the video but I had to pause it. Derek Prince made a comment that I need help understanding. He said different racial groups have satanic powers over them. For example, the spirit of slavery is over Black Americans. *Many black churches are extremely legalistic, hardly any of them know the real meaning of God's grace because they never been set free from the spirit of slavery*.
> 
> Huh!?! Do you agree with this? I'd like to know what are some things that go on in the black church to be considered legalistic?



I disagree with him and I need to take pause and listen to his entire message and not just the last 15 minutes of it.   

One thing that I need to share with everyone is that I don't watch TV Ministries as much as I used to, so I haven't really listened to Derek Prince.  I have heard several people speak favorably of him, but I haven't watched him, only glimpse of his Ministry.   

I know that there are some areas of our race (and many other races) who practice darkness.   Many are right here on this forum and they even boast of it.  Check the threads in OT.   (I'm not trying to be offensive, it's simply an observation).   There are regions of darkness all over this world so, it not exclusively related to our culture as African Americans.   

 I will say this, that as a Culture we are spiritually sensitive.  And when we fall for God, we fall hard and we take Him at His Word, no holds barred. 

I'll take time PinkPebbles to listen to the whole message and then take it to prayer before I make a comment about it.  May I have until tomorrow evening to reply to this specifically?   Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I disagree with him and I need to take pause and listen to his entire message and not just the last 15 minutes of it.
> 
> One thing that I need to share with everyone is that I don't watch TV Ministries as much as I used to, so I haven't really listened to Derek Prince. I have heard several people speak favorably of him, but I haven't watched him, only glimpse of his Ministry.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie thank you....

I will share my thoughts tomorrow too!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie thank you....
> 
> I will share my thoughts tomorrow too!



PinkPebbles... 

This was placed on my heart just before I read your message above...

PinkPebbles, *Immediately* when you heard those comments from the video, it didn't agree with your spirit.  You knew that it didn't apply to you.  You know God in a real personal way and there is no bondage to any type of spirit of slavery in you. 

You knew that his words did not apply to you.   If so, you would have felt a need to be delivered.   You love God that much to be convicted and delivered from whatever He reveals to you.  

Okay... I still haven't had a chance to hear the entire video, but that was on my heart to speak out to you.   

Sometimes we have to speak without delay.   Hence what I just shared.      Bottomline, you know what's true about you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 9, 2013)

Whom the son sets free is free indeed, while i respect mr. Prince, i too disagree with that statement.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67....
> 
> Your post has sent me back to read Judges 19...
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember reading that..think i'll go and re-read.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Yes, I remember reading that..think i'll go and re-read.



Those Words stood out to me, Healthy Hair.   I couldn't stop reading


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie thank you....
> 
> I will share my thoughts tomorrow too!



I'm now listening / watching the video from the beginning.   Last night I didn't do this which is how I missed the comments about the Black Church.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles...
> 
> This was placed on my heart just before I read your message above...
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie you are absolutely right! That comment did not sit well with me and my spirit did not receive it.

In Mr. Prince's attempt to explain strongholds he generalized and stereo-typed a whole race of people based on his experience with a few black churches in America.

Church legalism is man-made rules that don't have anything to do with race but more of a denomination in my opinion.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 10, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Shimmie you are absolutely right! That comment did not sit well with me and my spirit did not receive it.
> 
> In Mr. Prince's attempt to explain strongholds he generalized and stereo-typed a whole race of people based on his experience with a few black churches in America.
> 
> *Church legalism is man-made rules* that don't have anything to do with race but more of a *denomination* in my opinion.


 

That makes sense...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay....  If you start at 2300, you have to listen up to 2600 and then go back to 2300 and listen again.    I did this several times.  

He bases his 'opinion' upon the 'entire' Black Church and this is where he is incorrect.   He 'appears' to believe that the entire Black Church is limited spiritually.    But this isn't so.  I believe that I am 'living proof' of this AS do I believe the many others right here in this forum among us and outside of this forum, there are far many spiritually successful Black Americans who surpass what this gentleman is limiting us to.   

If it weren't for the Black Church, I don't think America would still be afloat, and I'm not being snarky, elitist, nor UE, nor arrogant, nor self-righteous.   I am being careful of how I speak my disagreement with his 'opinion' as this man is blessing far too many people and I won't take away from that.    He simply doesn't have the correct theory regarding the Black Church in America.

We all know that there are renegades in the Ministries, but this is of all races.   To be honest, the Black Community in the Black Church has progressed and is still progressing past those 'of us' who are not a part of it.   And it's way too late for anyone to tell me that I am wrong about this as I have lived far too much victory in my life, the lives of my children, family, friends and my brothers and sisters in Christ for anyone to say otherwise. 

Now there are those in the Black community who are under and working deliberately with spirits of darkness and therefore you will see this bondage over them and many are in the Church.   However the Black Church as a whole, his opinion does not apply to.   

Without Jesus Christ, there would be no success in my life, period in every dimension of it.    So again, I can't agree with his opinion.   But  I bless him because he seems to be a loving person who is just mistaken on the true knowledge of the Black Church.  

If you go to 4500 and listen, you will 'hear' a contradiction when he speaks of a man struggling and to stay in faith.   

None of this however stops me from being humble before God to be convicted and allow God to develop and remove my defects.   I'm not in perfection, but neither am I under darkness.   I know you can attest to the same in your relationship with Jesus.   

Please share, I'm open to 'hear' with my heart.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay.... If you start at 2300, you have to listen up to 2600 and then go back to 2300 and listen again. I did this several times.
> 
> He bases his 'opinion' upon the 'entire' Black Church and this is where he is incorrect. He 'appears' to believe that the entire Black Church is limited spiritually. But this isn't so. I believe that I am 'living proof' of this AS do I believe the many others right here in this forum among us and outside of this forum, there are far many spiritually successful Black Americans who surpass what this gentleman is limiting us to.
> 
> ...


 
Amen...beautifully stated.....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Amen...beautifully stated.....



PinkPebbles, I'm glad you said that and not because I am seeking compliments.  No, not at all.   I'm thanking you because I did not want my comments to sound as if there was an offense to what he said, and that I was responding defensively.     I'm really trying to 'sound' my posts in a gentle manner.    

But check this out.   At about 1300 into the message, I fell asleep  

I'm not kidding.    Look at the time that I first posted that I was listening to the video and at the time that I posted my comments.  I fell asleep   I woke up at the end of his message when he and his wife were speaking their affirmations.    

I prayed, _"Holy Spirit, please show me where the message is about the Black Church." _ and the Lord took me right there.   I continued replaying that section several times just to 'hear' for understanding.  _ ("Faith comes by hearing").   _

Now doesn't this show us how incorrect his statement is?   I would not be surprised if the Lord didn't put me to sleep just so He could prove that 'we' are indeed in tune with Him.    

I'll be honest, I'm glad that he said what he said and I thank you for bringing it up, for your spirit immediately became in tune to the "miss" of his comments.  I call it a "miss" because he has indeed missed something in what he believes about the Black Church as a whole.  

It would be nice to start a thread sharing our experiences exalting the Holy Spirit in our lives.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie you are absolutely right! That comment did not sit well with me and my spirit did not receive it.
> 
> In Mr. Prince's attempt to explain strongholds he generalized and stereo-typed a whole race of people based on his experience with a few black churches in America.
> 
> Church legalism is man-made rules that don't have anything to do with race but more of a denomination in my opinion.





sweetvi said:


> That makes sense...



   Exactly.   

I thank God for both of you PinkPebbles and sweetvi.   The two of you have proven this gentleman's theory incorrect because both of you were in tune to the Holy Spirit by Sweetvi posting the video and PinkPebbles hearing the Holy Spirit as He lead her to hear the comments and then 'STOP', to alert the rest of us.    

Those words that Mr. Prince spoke over us are too negative and adds depth to the all ready negative images that has been applied to our culture.   So the two of you have already proven his comments incorrect.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 13, 2013)

Shimmie and sweetvi


This discussion has prompted me to re-read my book “Pigs in the Parlor;” an excellent book on spiritual warfare and deliverance.

I’d like to highlight some excerpts by the author that is worth mentioning.

I. *“There is no advantage to us in ignoring Satan’s forces and methods. This only permits Satan to work undetected and unchallenged.” *

This statement is indeed profound. I had a conversation with a friend a while back and we both asked how homosexuality became so normal amongst middle and high school kids. Ten plus years ago this was not acceptable amongst the majority. 

This goes to show how the enemy was subtle and strategic in working its way in the church, gov’t legislation, school system, community life, businesses, homes, social life, television, and recreation while the majority ignored it or did not take it seriously.

II. _“Satan has a method – a settled plan – to conquer each one of us. Satan has his ‘strong man, ruling spirits’ appointed over nations, cities, churches, homes, and individuals. _*However,* *God has provided armour for our protection and weapons for offensive warfare. Thus, we can withstand every assault against us and launch an attack that will overthrow the enemy.”*

*“God has shown us that these ‘strong men’ have already been defeated and bound by heaven’s power.”*

*For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil. I john 3:8.*

*To us are given the “keys of the kingdom.” There is power to rule over the forces of darkness. We do not have to pray for it. The battle has been won in heaven; we are to bind on earth what has already been bound in heaven. And we are to loose the captives free from the bonds of enslavement which Satan has put about them.*

As believers we must know this and exercise the power and authority that Christ has already given us.

Cont'd


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 13, 2013)

What I’m going to post next ties in with our discussion ‘Marrying the Sin.’ I think it’s important to define what a demon is and what a strong man is to illustrate what we are dealing with here.

“Demons are evil personalities; they are spirit beings. They are the enemies of God and man. Their objectives in human beings are to tempt, deceive, accuse, condemn, pressure, defile, resist, oppose, control, steal, afflict, kill, and destroy.”

“The strongman is the ruler. Satan would often put a strongman in a person to control that person. He is the chief demon and under him there are other demons with descending order of authority. When you begin to pray for people you will find demons will come out, but the strongman might be hiding at the bottom of the heap. He will push out other demons one or many at a time instead of coming out himself. Therefore until you get to the strongman the person is not delivered.”

III. “Demons enter through ‘open doors.’ They have to be given an opportunity. There must be an opening. In other words, one does not pick up a demon by walking down the street and accidentally bumping into one that is looking for a ‘home’.”

The door for demons to enter may be opened by oneself through sins of omission and commission.

“In the fifth chapter of Galatians we find a list of seventeen ‘works of the flesh’. They include the sins of adultery, fornication, idolatry, witchcraft, hatred, wrath, strife, envying, murders, drunkenness. *What, then, is the relationship between the works of the flesh and the works of demons?”*

*“When a man or woman yields to temptation he or she sins in the flesh; through such sin the door is opened for the invasion of the enemy. Then he or she has a compounded problem – the flesh and the devil. The solution is two-folded: crucify the flesh and cast out the demons.”*

*“Evil spirits have no sense of fairness. They never hesitate to take full of advantage of times of weakness in a person’s life. Of course the weakest time in most lives is childhood. A child is completely dependent upon others for protection. The quickest way to understand what doors were opened for demons to enter is to hear an account of a person’s childhood.”*

This statement is confirmation why me must be concerned about what’s going on in this world and be proactive for the sake of the children which is our future generation.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank You !!!! 

Exactly..he is subtle. The enemy loves a passive Christian!


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Shimmie and @sweetvi
> 
> 
> This discussion has prompted me to re-read my book “Pigs in the Parlor;” an excellent book on spiritual warfare and deliverance.
> ...


 

The one that just struck my heart is the verse: "we are to bind on earth what has already been bound in heaven".  This is powerful if we think about it. No sin, perversion, depravity, ludeness, ratchetness is tolerated in heaven. The enemy cannot taint what is pure and holy...whoaaa. Even the enemy needs permission to approach the throne!  Heaven is guarded by strong angels and not anyone can enter. However,  we are privileged because we have access to  heaven people. He loves us so much that we are tenants...for free! The cost has already been paid! The lord has given us the key to heaven..do you hear me? We have permission to bind and loose from Heaven unto earth.  Why are we fearful, passive, and doubtful? The word is written and it is done! whoo!  Sorry PinkPebbles, I got chills.  This just penetrated my heart.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 13, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> The one that just struck my heart is the verse: "we are to bind on earth what has already been bound in heaven".  This is powerful if we think about it. No sin, perversion, depravity, ludeness, ratchetness is tolerated in heaven. The enemy cannot taint what is pure and holy...whoaaa. Even the enemy needs permission to approach the throne! Heaven is guarded by strong angels and not anyone can enter. However, we are privileged because we have access to heaven people. He loves us so much that we are tenants...for free! *The cost has already been paid! The lord has given us the key to heaven..do you hear me? We have permission to bind and loose from Heaven unto earth. Why are we fearful, passive, and doubtful? The word is written and it is done!* whoo! Sorry @PinkPebbles, I got chills. This just penetrated my heart.


 
 this needed to be emphasize.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> *What I’m going to post next ties in with our discussion ‘Marrying the Sin.’ I think it’s important to define what a demon is and what a strong man is to illustrate what we are dealing with here.**
> 
> “Demons are evil personalities; they are spirit beings. They are the enemies of God and man. Their objectives in human beings are to tempt, deceive, accuse, condemn, pressure, defile, resist, oppose, control, steal, afflict, kill, and destroy.”
> *
> ...



PinkPebbles....

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! Thank you for your entire post and especially for the bolded above.     

It's obvious that folks not only do not know who God is, but they truly do not understand just who and how dangerous satan is.     This is real and the children are the ones being targeted.     

And you are right that we must be proactive for the sake of the children which are our future generation.    PinkPebbles, they don't stand a chance of survival, neither spiritually nor physically.     The sexual sin is sinning against their own souls and their bodies. 

The scripture which says that when has sex that they have joined and have become 'one'.... 

I'm almost afraid to break this down when it comes to homosexuality.   There is a 'spirit' behind this sexual perversion which is what attaches its self to these young children who have been molested and those who are now participating in it because they have been seduced into thinking that it is okay to have gay sex.   

I am so disappointed that President Obama does not see this and that he has allowed his mind and soul to willfully clouded by this deception which is graver then death its self.    

But to God be the Glory, for it is God who is still yet to have His glory in all of this.  

I know we have more to share.   PinkPebbles  and sweetvi, I have to say that you are reading my heart as I have been fighting this for years both in and outside of this forum.   I'm not giving up and it just blesses my heart so much to know that you and so many others that I admire so, share the same heart.   The power that lives in you in the Word is beyond words.   

I thank God for all of you.    Yes I do.


----------

